# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الخميس 14 يناير 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الخميس ظ،ظ¤ يناير ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ،م




#الصدى 

#مجاهد الدوش

#الكندو : لم نتسلم من الاتحاد او المفوضية ما يفيد بأن سوداكال رئيس المريخ.
#مسودة النظام الاساسي لنادي المريخ تسمح بترشح الوالي وتبعد حازم.
#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم يكتب في كبد الحقيقة.... بالقانون.. يا لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين.

الاحمر الوهاج

#التازى يتكفل بصيانة شاملة للقلعة الحمراء.
#تفويض شوؤن اللاعبين لحسم امر الثلاثي...اللجنة تجتمع خلال ساعات ومدرب اللياقة في الخرطوم.
#بمشاركة ظ¢ظ§ لاعبا المريخ يتدرب بالأكاديمية.
#تيري : تالقي يعود لجماعية الاداء والقتال في الافريقية مستمر.
#قوميز : لا يوجد فريق سهل لا احتاج إضافات.
#المريخ يستدين من الكاف لحل أزمة ايمال.
#بيبو :سأعود خلال ثلاثة أيام... والطبيب يؤكد عودة العقرب والصيني خلال اسبوعين.
#مازدا لهذا السبب طردت وفد انيمبا.
#أحمد مختار : تسلمنا نتيجة فحص (كورونا) عقب نهاية المباراة.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المسابقات تفصِل في شكوى المريخ بالسبت

  علم #سبورتاق بأن لجنة المسابقات قررت تأجيل اجتماعها المزمع غد الخميس إلى يوم السبت المقبل.

 وتُفيد متابعات #سبورتاق بأن اللجنة ستنظر في شكوى "المريخ" ضد "هلال كادوقلي" خلال اجتماعها بالسبت.

 وكان "المريخ" قد تقدم بطعنٍ في مشاركة لاعب الأسود "خضر" على اعتباره غير مستوفٍ لشرط "سن الشباب" في الخانات الإلزامية.

 وانتهت المباراة بين الفريقين في الأسبوع الأول بالدوري الممتاز بالتعادل السلبي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						مدرب جزائري في الخرطوم للانضمام إلى المريخ

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
بعد إكمال رئيس النادي آدم عبد الله سوداكال الاتّفاق معه.
أعلن نادي المريخ السوداني وصول المعد البدني الفرنسي الجزائري، أحمد بن قابلية إلى الخرطوم فجر اليوم الخميس.
وقال النادي بحسب الموقع الرسمي، إنّ بن قابلية سيشرف على التدريبات البدنية للفريق.
وسابقًا، كان المدير الفني للمريخ ديديه غوميز قد أمنّ على التعاقد معه.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور من تدريب الزعيم مساء امس الأربعاء







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفريق  تدرب مساء امس الأربعاء بملعب أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم بالخرطوم "2"  بحضور "26" لاعباً و بإشراف المدير الفني للمريخ الفرنسي ديديه قوميز ومن  المنتظر ان يؤدي الفريق تدريبه الرئيسي للقاء الأمل عطبرة في السادسة من  مساء اليوم الخميس بالأكاديمية

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ السوداني



المفضلة  · 

  · 





بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم





قال تعالى{وَلَنَبْلُوَنَّكُم بِشَيْءٍ مِّنَ الْخَوْفِ وَالْجُوعِ وَنَقْصٍ مِّنَ الْأَمْوَالِ وَالْأَنفُسِ وَالثَّمَرَاتِ غ— وَبَشِّرِ الصَّابِرِينَ * الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُم مُّصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ}


 صدق الله العظيم

 بقلوبٍ راضيةٍ بقضاء الله وقدره، ينعي رئيس و أعضاء مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ والعاملون بالنادي المغفور له بإذن الله نجم المريخ السابق كمال فضل عثمان الذي لعب للنادي في مطلع الثمانينات وخلف الراحل نجم المريخ سليمان عبدالقادر وقد لعب للنادي موسمان تألق خلالهما مقدماً عطاءاً ثراً للمريخ، وإذ ينعي فيه المجلس دماثة الخلق وطيب المعشر سائلين المولى عز وجل أن يتغمده بواسع رحمته ويسكنه فسيح جناته مع الصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن أولئك رفيقا.

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نهاية قضية المدرب ايمال



Hisham Abdalsamad 

بحمدالله تمت نهاية قضية مدرب المريخ السابق لوك ايمال بعد تم تحويل المبلغ المطلوب منالمريخ في حساب المدرب البلجيكي وبهذا التحويل تكون انتهت القضية بالكامل .







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يستقبل المعد البدني بن قابلية بإنضمام الطاقم الفني بالفريق




كتب : أحمد دراج 
#ووااوواا
وصل في ساعة متأخرة من مساء الأربعاء الموافق 13 يناير 2021م المعد البدني الفرنسي الجزائري أحمد بن قابلية وكان في إستقباله بمطار الخرطوم مدير الكرة بالنادي أنس نصرالدين. 

ومن المنتظر أن ينضم للجهاز الفني للإشراف على التدريبات البدنية للفريق.

وسبق أن عمل بن قابلية في نادي الوحدة السعودي ودبي كما عمل في عدة أندية فرنسية أبرزها ليرمونت الفرنسي كما عمل بأكاديمية إسباير القطرية.

ويحوز المعد البدني الذي أكمل معه رئيس المريخ السيد آدم سوداكال الإتفاق للإشراف بدنياً على الفريق على عدة شهادات أكاديمية إضافة إلى الرخصة (A-B) الأفريقية والرخصة (A) الآسيوية و(B) الأوربية.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تدشين نظام الري الآلي الجديد باستاد المريخ

تم اليوم تدشين نظام الري الآلي الجديد لملعب استاد المريخ بعد تركيب اجهزة تحلية المياه وكذلك الانتهاء من مندلة الأرضية وزراعة العشب وما هي الا ايام ويظهر الملعب بصورة زاهية..

التحية والاحترام لكل من ساهم في هذا العمل الكبير فردا فردا وبدون مسميات وهكذا صفوة المريخ دائما كما عهدناهم.. وعشت يامريخ موفور القيم..




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب المنتخب الوطني يطالب الإتحاد بحل ازمة الثنائي رمضان وحمو ...




طالب الفرنسي فيلود مدرب المنتخب السوداني بحل ازمة الثنائي رمضان وحمو حتى يلعبان مع المريخ في الدوري وحتى تكتمل جاهزية اللاعبان لتصفيات كأس العالم وحصل الفرنسي على تأكيدات من قبل رئيس الإتحاد الدكتور كمال شداد ان ازمة الثنائي اقتربت من الحل ...




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#كبد الحقيقة



#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم

       *راكوبة في خريف!*
الأربعاء ظ،ظ£ يناير ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ،
T. M
• من المثير للسخرية ان يضطر مجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة لإتخاذ قرار بالتمرير ، يقضي بتفويض لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين بمهام واختصاصات غرفة فض النزاعات!!
• فعل ذلك كي يخرج من الورطة التي ادخلته فيها لجنة الإستئنافات ، عندما ادعت بأنها غير مختصة بالبت في قضية لاعبي المريخ ، لأن سلطة حسمها لا تنعقد بحسب زعم لجنة عبد العزيز سيد احمد إلا لغرفة فض النزاعات ، غير الموجودة اصلاً في الاتحاد!
• اكتشف الاتحاد العريق الذي اسس الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم في العام 1957 أنه لا يمتلك غرفاً ولا مطبخاً ولا صالوناً لفض النزاعات بين الأندية واللاعبين والمدربين!
• الأوفر إثارةً للسخرية ان يتم إقرار نص في لائحة اللجنة يتحدث عن إنشاء غرفة فض النزاعات ، بمشاركة ممثلين لروابط الأندية واللاعبين ، لأن تلك الراوبط غير موجودة إلا في خيال قادة اتحاد الفساد.
• أما ما يهري الأكباد ويثير الحنق في النفوس فيتمثل في الإكتشاف المفاجئ لحقيقة عدم قانونية كل القرارات الصادرة من لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين بخصوص النزاعات التي تنشب بين الأندية واللاعبين والمدربين ووكلاء اللاعبين والمباريات ، طالما انها لم تصدر من غرفة فض النزاعات المزعومة!
• اكتشف رئيس الاتحاد فجأة انهم لايتوافرون على تلك الغرفة ، بعد ان شارفت دورة عمله على الانتهاء!
• اتضح له ان اللجنة التي يقودها نائبه الصامت الفاشل امين الجابري ظلت تعمل (كيري) ، منذ إنشائها قبل اكثر من ثلاثة اعوام من الان!
• لا غرابة في ذلك ، فاتحاد الفرد الذي يتحكم فيه فرد يعمل بعقلية العصر الحجري والقرون الوسطى لم يكون لجنة الأخلاقيات حتى اللحظة ، مع انها ملزمة له بأمر النظام الأساسي للإتحاد!
• كذلك لا يمتلك الاتحاد لائحة للأخلاقيات حتى اللحظة ، مع أن الفيفا خاطبه مراراً وطالبه بإقرارها ، وأرسل له نموذجاً كي يهتدي به في صياغتها.
• كذلك لم يكون الاتحاد لجنة المراجعة بعد مرور أكثر من ثلاث سنوات على انتخابه بأمر امانة الخراب في المؤتمر الوطني المحلول.
• كذلك لا وجود للجنة الانتخابات في الاتحاد مع اننا دخلنا العام الذي سيتم فيه انتخاب مجلس جديد!
• ولا وجود إجازة للائحة الانتخابية مع أن الفيفا أمهل الاتحاد ستة أشهر فقط لتجهيز لوائحة الجديدة بما يتوافق مع نظامه الأساسي الجديد ، في العام 2017!
• باختصار فضحت قضية لاعبي المريخ الثلاثة اتحاد التخلف ، وأوضحت انه (قاعد في السهلة)!
• لا مؤسسات ولا لجان ولا لوائح ولا روابط ولاغرفة لفض النزاعات ولا يحزنون.
• إذا نظرنا إلى تكوين الأجهزة العاملة في الاتحاد سنجد انها تخالف لوائح الفيفا في كل شئ.
• رئيس هيئة تراخيص الأندية يعمل مديراً تنفيذياُ  لأحد الأندية ، برغم انف دليل تراخيص الأندية الصادر من الفيفا، والذي ينص على استقلالية رئيس و أعضاء الهيئة ، ويمنع انتماءهم إلى أي من طالبي الترخيص.
• مقرر لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين يعمل وكيلاً للاعبين ، في أحد أسوأ مظاهر تضارب المصالح.
• عضو في لجنة الإستئناف التي تمثل أعلى سلطة قضائية في الاتحاد يجاهر بإنتمائه إلى أحد الأندية كلما تمت استضافته في إحدى الفضائيات او الإذاعات الخاصة!
• عضو في لجنة الإنضباط يتحدث عن انتمائه إلى ناديه ويقر بأنه لم يقبل أن يقال عن فريقه أنه انهزم امام فريق آخر!
• عضو آخر في لجنة الإنضباط يمتلك توكيلاً للتأمين ، ويتولى تأمين كل السيارات المملوكة للإتحاد!
• عضو في لجنة الإستئناف المستقلة يأتمر بأمر رئيس الاتحاد ويفعل له ما يشاء.
• رئيس مجلس إدارة الاتحاد لا يحترم مبدأ الفصل بين السلطات ، ويتدخل في عمل اللجان الدائمة ، ولا يجد حرجاً في التغول على صلاحيات وأعمال اللجان القضائية ، مثلما فعل في قضية لاعبي المريخ الثلاثة ، مع ان نظامه الأساسي ينص على ان تلك اللجنة مستقلة ولا سلطان لمجلس الإدارة أو رئيس الاتحاد عليها!
• يتشدق دكتاتور الاتحاد بالحديث المستمر عن استقلالية أعضاء الجمعية العمومية للإتحاد ، وعن عدم جواز التدخل في شئونهم ، بعد ان تدخل هو ومجلسه في شئون الأعضاء أكثر من ثلاثين مرة .
• دونكم ماحدث عندما تولى الرئيس الفاسد (والمتناقض) تكوين لجنة تطبيع لنادي الهلال بنفسه ، وتدخل في شئون اتحاد وادي حلفا بلا خجل.
• باختصار لاتوجد مؤسسية ، ولا سلطان لمجلس الإدارة ولا الجمعية العمومية ولا اللجان الدائمة و القضائية بوجود دكتاتور غاشم يتوهم انه محور الكون ، ويظن ان منصبه يمنحه سلطة الهيمنة على كل شئ داخل (الراكوبة) المسماة زوراً الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم!
• راكوبة في خريف ، يسيطر عليها الفساد ، ويغزوها من قمة رأسها وحتى اخمص قدميها ، وتتفشى فيها السرقة على عينك يا تاجر ، ولا يجد فيها رئيس الاتحاد أدنى حرج في أن ينفح زوجته بعشرين الف دولار من اموال الاتحاد ، ويمكنها من استقلال سيارة مملوكة للاتحاد على عينك يا تاجر!
• أدهى من ذلك أن هذا الفاسد المستبد لا يبذل أدنى مجهود لإخفاء تجازواته وسرقاته ، بل يتباهى بها في وسائل الإعلام  ، ويعلن على الملأ إعتزامه لهف المزيد من أموال الاتحاد لنفسه ، وامام عدسات المصورين ، وبحضور الزوجة المتوهطة على السوناتا السوداء!
• ذاك يمثل واقع الحال في اتحاد الكرة ، وسط غياب كامل للمجلس والجمعية العمومية وآليات المراقبة والمحاسبة ، بأمر دكتاتور غاشم ، حول مؤسسته إلى وكر للفساد ، وجعلها خرابة ينعق فيها البوم!

آخـــــــــــــر الحقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــائق
T. M
• كيف يسمح الدكتاتور لأنديته بتطبيق الإحتراف ، والتعاقد مع اللاعبين والمدربين بغياب غرفة فض النزاعات؟
• ألا يدري أن تطبيق الإحتراف يستوجب إنشاء آلية تتولى حل النزاعات التعاقدية التي تنشب بين الأندية واللاعبين والمدربين ووكلاء المباريات واللاعبين؟
• من يشرف على الراكوبة الخالية من غرفة فض النزاعات يتفشخر بأنه خبير في الإدارة الرياضية!
• ويدعي أنه ألف كتباً فيها!
• ويطلق عليه حواريوه لقب الخبير الرياضي الدولي زوراً وبهتاناً وإفكاً.
• نام واستيقظ بعد أن بلغ خريف العمر ليكتشف أن اتحاده لايمتلك غرفةً لفض النزاعات!
• أنشأت معظم الإتحادات الإفريقية روابط للأندية المحترفة ، تتولى تنظيم بطولات الدوري في بلادها!
• حتى كينيا ويوغندا وموريتانيا وجزر القمر أنشأت روابط للأندية ، والاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بكل عراقته المعلومة للكافة لم يسمع بمثل تلك الروابط!
• انتبه الاتحاد المصري الى غياب الرابطة وشرع في أنشائها.
• به سيرتفع عدد الاتحادات الإفريقية التي تمتلك روابط للأندية إلى 28 اتحاداً.
• عندما نتفحص تلك القائمة نجد فيها أفضل الاتحادات الإفريقية وأعلاها تصنيفاً للمنتخبات.
• وبالنظر إلى قائمة الدول التي لا تمتلك روابط للأندية سنجد أنها الأكثر تخلفاً و الأوفر سوءاً في التصنيف.
• تكوين غرفة فض النزاعات تتطلب وجود ممثلين للأندية واللاعبين ، من خلال رابطتين للأندية واللاعبين ، تحظى بعضوية الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد.
• حتى المدربين ينبغي أن ينتظموا في رابطة ، تساهم في تطوير اللعبة ، وتنال عضوية الجمعية.
• نسأل الخبير المزعوم كيف سيتم انتخاب مجلس جديد للاتحاد بغياب فحص الأهلية الملزم بموجب لوائح الفيفا؟
• تشرف على ذلك الفحص لجنة الأخلاقيات ، بموجب لائحة اللجنة.
• في الاتحاد السوداني لا توجد لائحة ولا لجنة للأخلاقيات.
• راجعت قائمة المرشحين لإنتخابات المكتب التنفيذي للكاف ، فوجدت مرشحين من تشاد وموريتانيا ، ولم اجد اي مرشح من السودان ، مؤسس الكاف!
• ألا رحم الله الدكتور عبد الحليم محمد ، الذي أسس الكاف في العام 1957 ، وأعد مسودة أول نظام أساسي له، وأشرف على استضافة أول بطولة للأمم الإفريقية ، وتولى رئاسة الكاف مرتين.
• عمل دكتور حليم رحمة الله عليه رئيساً للجنة الطبية للفيفا ، وعضواً في اللجنة التنفيذية للفيفا ، في مجلس إدارة اللجنة الأولمبية الدولية ، ونال وسام الإستحقاق الأولمبي بجدارة.
T. M
• آخر خبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر : انتقلنا من التطور إلى التخلف ، بعد أكثر من ستين عام على السنة التي أشرفنا فيها على إنشاء الكاف.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						اتحاد الكرة يجري تعديلاً على موعد المرحلة الرابعة بالممتاز











الخرطوم: باج نيوز
تبدأ مباريات المرحلة الرابعة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز السبت المقبل.
أعلن نائب رئيس اتحاد الكرة ـ رئيس اللجنة المنظمة للمسابقات، الفاتح  باني، عن أنّ اللجنة عدّلت مواعيد مباريات الأسبوع الرابع من بطولة الدوري  الممتاز.



وقال،  الفاتح باني، في تعميمٍ صحفي، الأربعاء، إنّ المباريات المقامة عصرًا  ستلعب في الخامسة إلاّ ربعًا، فيما ستلعب المباريات المقامة مساءً ستلعب في  السابعة.
وينتظر أنّ تبدأ مباريات المرحلة الرابعة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز السبت المقبل.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						“خلاف” يقود مدرب الخرطوم الوطني إلى الحبس			
 مشاركة 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
المدرب غادر الحبس بالضمانة بحسب مصادر خاصة لـ”باج نيوز”.
أفادت مصادر مطّلعة لـ”باج نيوز”، أنّ المدرب العام للخرطوم الوطني، أمير أبو الجاز، غادر الحبس بعد إطلاق سراحه بالضمانة.



ووفقًا لمصادر”باج نيوز”، فإنّ خلافًا نشب بينه ونائب الرئيس للشؤون الإدارية، عمّار السنيّ، ليدوّن الأخير بلاغًا في مواجهته.
وقالت مصادر موثوقة لـ”باج نيوز”، إنّ الخلاف بين الطرفين بدأ خلال  مباراة الفريق أمام الأهلي شندي في بطولة الدوري الممتاز، قبل أنّ يتطوّر  إلى مشاجرة أمام مباني النادي.
ويتواجد الخرطوم الوطني في المركز الأوّل بعددٍ من النقاط يصل إلى”9â€³.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حي العرب يصطدم بالفاشر.. ومروي يستضيف حي الوادي
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت


تنطلق اليوم الخميس، مباريات الأسبوع الرابع لمسابقة الدوري السوداني الممتاز،  بمواجهتين على ستاد حليم/شداد، في وقت ستلعب بقية المباريات يومي الجمعة  والسبت المقبلين، بواقع 3 مباريات في اليوم الواحد.


ويسعى حي العرب  بورتسودان لتحقيق فوزه الأول، على ستاد حليم/شداد، وذلك حينما يستضيف هلال  الفاشر، المنتشي بالفوز على المريخ الفاشر، الأمر الذي رفع نقاطه إلى 6،  ووضعه في الترتيب التاسع برصيد 4 نقاط.

حي العرب الذي بدأ قويا أمام  الهلال بالتعادل (1/1)، ثم خسارته أمام المريخ بثلاثية، وتعادله أمام حي  الوادي نيالا، ما يزال ضمن قائمة الفرق الـ6 التي لم تتذوق طعم الفوز بعد،  ويحتل الفريق الترتيب الـ14 برصيد نقطتين.

وقال صبري عبد الله، المدير الفني لحي العرب، لـ"": "نحن فعليا بحاجة ماسة وملحة لتحقيق الفوز الأول، ومع ذلك فإن فريقي ما يزال في طور الإعداد، الذي وصل مرحلة متقدمة".

(أهلي مروي × حي الوادي نيالا)

المباراة  الثانية ستكون على ستاد حليم/شداد أيضا، وتجمع بين أهلي مروي وحي الوادي  نيالا، وهما أيضا من ضمن الفرق الـ6 التي لم تحقق الفوز في أول 3 مباريات.

ويحتل أهلي مروي الترتيب الـ11 برصيد نقطتين، وحي الوادي نيالا الترتيب الـ13 بذات الرصيد، ويتفوق مروي بفارق الأهداف.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* جماهير المريخ تدعو لمليونية امام الاتحاد
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ دعت قيادات  مريخية في التشجيع الى مليونية اليوم امام مباني الاتحاد السوداني لكرة  القدم من اجل اطلاق سراح الرباعي عمار طيفور وبخيت خميس والعجب ومحمد  الرشيد ووصفت جماهير المريخ الامر بالاستهداف والتسويف والمماطلة لضرب  المريخ افريقيا ومحليا ويتوقع ان ينطلق مسارات مليونية المريخ اليوم من  الخرطوم وامدرمان وبحري وينتهي عند مقر الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم  بالخرطوم 2

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* اليوم اخطر اجتماع لشئون اللاعبين لحسم امر ثلاثي المريخ
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ تعقد لجنة  شئون اللاعبين اليوم اخطر اجتماع لحسم مصير لاعبي المريخ رمضان عجب ومحمد  الرشيد وبخيت خميس وذلك بعد ان حولت لها  القضية بتفويض من الاتحاد  السوداني لكرة القدم
وكشفت متابعات الصحيفة الدقيقة ان شئون اللاعبين ستصدر قرارها السابق هو  اعتماد الثلاثي لاعبا للمريخ مع التوصية بايقافهم عن مزاولة النشاط مع  المريخ لفترة لا تتجاوز الشهرين

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التحدي القادم  


شباب المريخ يواجه شباب الرابطة 
غداً الجمعه الثامنة صباحاً علي ملعب دار الرياضة امدرمان

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




* ركلات الترجيح تقود برشلونة لنهائي السوبر الإسباني
* مانشستر سيتي يهزم برايتون.. وتوتنهام يتعثر في عرينه أمام فولهام
* باريس سان جيرمان ينتقم من مارسيليا ويتوج بالسوبر الفرنسي
* هولشتاين كيل يفجر المفاجأة بإقصاء بايرن ميونخ من كأس ألمانيا
* نابولي يكسر صمود إمبولي.. وإنتر يقصي فيورنتينا من كأس إيطاليا
* التونسي رفيعة ينقذ يوفنتوس من مفاجآت كأس إيطاليا
* الصفاقسي يلحق الهزيمة الأولى بالترجي في الدوري التونسي
* براجا يسحق تورينسي في ثمن نهائي كأس البرتغال
* برشلونة يتوصل لاتفاق حول صفقة جارسيا مدافع مانشستر سيتي
* باير ليفركوزن يضم الهولندي تيموثي منساه مدافع مانشستر يونايتد
* نادي هوفنهايم الالماني يتعاقد مع المدافع الألماني ديفيد راوم
* ثنائي ريال مدريد " كارفاخال ولوكا يوفيتش" يغيب عن لقاء اليوم
* عمدة ريو دي جانيرو: سنلغي قرار عودة الجماهير للمدرجات
* رئيس البعثة الأولمبية البريطانية: أثق في إقامة ألعاب طوكيو
* بالميراس ينتزع بطاقة نهائي ليبرتادوريس من ريفر بليت
* حل مجلس إدارة الأفريقي التونسي وفتح تحقيق مالي وإداري
* الجزائري اسلام سليماني ينضم إلى ليون الفرنسي
* ساؤول: تحملت الإهانات.. وهؤلاء ساعدوني لتجاوز أزمتي
* فابينيو: صلاح لم يتغير.. وما يقال عنه شائعات
* لابورتا: لست نادمًا على رفض ضم كريستيانو.. ولن أدخل لعبة نيمار
* مودريتش: اقتربت من التجديد.. والريال لا يبحث عن أعذار
* سيميوني: تطور اللاعبين يمنحني الأمل والطموح
* لوكاكو: جاهزون ليوفنتوس.. ولا أعرف سبب معاناتنا أمام فيورنتينا
* جوارديولا: نحتاج لركض أقل وانتصارات أكثر
* زيدان: لن أرد على تيباس.. وأوديجارد مطالب بالعمل
* مورينيو: يجب التخلي عن الأنانية لاستكمال الموسم.. و أريولا قام بتصديات مذهلة




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :



❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 4


* حي العرب بورتسودان (-- : --) هلال ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ 16:45  الملاعب HD  الخرطوم


* الاهلي مروي (-- : --) حي الوادي نيالا 19:00  الملاعب HD  الخرطوم


..................................................  .....

❖ #السوبر الإسباني  نصف النهائي


* ريال مدريد (-- : --) أتلتيك بيلباو 22:00  KSA 1  فهد العتيبي 


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الانجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18


* آرسنال (-- : --) كريستال بالاس 22:00  beIN 2  محمد بركات





..................................................  .....

 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #السوبر الإسباني  نصف النهائي


* ريال سوسييداد (1 : 1) برشلونة | 2-3

#ملحوظة : برشلونة يتأهل للمباراة النهائية

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الانجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18


* مانشستر سيتي (1 : 0) برايتون
* توتنهام هوتسبير (1 : 1) فولهام

#الترتيب : مانشستر يونايتد (36) ليفربول (33) مانشستر سيتي (32) ليستر (32) إيفرتون (32)

..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس_إيطاليا  دور ال 16


* فيورنتينا (1 : 2) انتر ميلان
* نابولي (3 : 2) إمبولي
* يوفنتوس (3 : 2) جنوى

#ملحوظة: تأهل انتر , نابولي , يوفنتوس , ميلان لدور 8 بعد فوزه بالركلات الترجيحيه

..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس السوبر  الفرنسي 2021


* باريس سان جيرمان (2 : 1) مارسيليا

#ملحوظة: سان جيرمان بطلاً لسوبر الفرنسي

..................................................  .....


❖ #كأس_ألمانيا  دور الثاني


* هولشتاين كيل (2 : 2) بايرن ميونيخ | 6-5

#ملحوظة: تأهل هولشتاين كيل لدور الثالث

..................................................  .....



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حدث الامس




متابعات مبارك صغيرون 

نادي سيمبا التنزاني منافس المريخ بدوري أبطال إفريقيا يتعادل مع نادي يانجا  0  -  0  ويخسر كأس تنزانيا بالركلات الترجيحية 4  - 3
المباراة تابعها أكثر من 30 ألف مشجع من داخل الملعب 
علي الرغم من تفشي فيروس كورونا حول العالم










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يفقد الصيني والمدينة للاصابة
 اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ يفقد المريخ  اللاعبين الصيني وبكري المدينة في الاسابيع المقبلة من بطولة الدوري  الممتاز للاصابة التي تعرضا لها في مباراة المريخ امام انيمبا واكد صلاح  برسي طبيب الفريق ان الثنائي يحتاج الى اسبوعين للعودة الى التدريبات  وسيقوم الجهاز الفني بتجهيز البدلاء للمشاركة مع المريخ في الدوري الممتاز  وخاصة ان المريخ يعاني كثيرا في ظل غياب لاعبين كثر للاصابة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حائط صد
محمود الدرديري اوسونو
إعتصام الاتحاد العام (2)


  â—‰سعدتُ كثيراً بالتحركات الكبيرة والإيجابية وسط جماهير المريخ عبر قروبات  الواتساب والفيسبوك من أجل إنجاح الوقفة الاحتجاجية والاعتصام أمام مقر  إتحاد الكرة السوداني، لوقف العبث والممارسات المراهقة التي يُتحفنا بها  رئيس الاتحاد العام ومن شايعه من قادة لجانه الفاشلة.

 â—‰والأيام اثبتت ان امثال رئيس الاتحاد العام وقادة لجانه المختلفة، لا  يُجدى مهم سوى التصعيد بما يكفله القانون السوداني في التعبير عن رفض الظلم  والترصد الذي أصبح ديدن الاتحاد العام في كل تعاملاته مع نادي المريخ.

 â—‰لا يُعقل ان يدفع بطل السودان ثمن امراض مستوطنة داخل نفوس تنضح بالحقد  على النادي لمجرد إنتماء معظم قادة الاتحاد العام للمعسكر الآخر والذي  يُحرك كل خيوط المؤامرة الحالية من وراء ستار.

 â—‰يكفي ظلماً ويكفي إحتقاراً ويكفي تلاعباً بالقانون من اجل تدمير لاعبين  كل امنياتهم مواصلة كرة القدم في النادي الذي قدمهم للأضواء وصنع منهم  نجوماً يشار إليها بالبنان.

 â—‰ما صدر من الثنائي رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد في (لحظة ضعف) وتوقيعهم عقودات  مع وصيف الممتاز هو أمر يمكن مناقشته داخل إطار البيت الأحمر؛ ولجمهور  المريخ الحق في تعنيفهم وقبول اعتذارهم بعد ذلك.

 â—‰لكن الغير مقبول هو ما ظل يتحفنا به قادة الاتحاد العام عبر لجانهم  المختلفة من تماطل واضح في حسم قضية الثلاثي بغرض تدميرهم وحرمان الفريق من  مجهوداتهم أطول فترة ممكنة لشيءٍ في انفسهم المريضة.

 â—‰لم يقتل الثنائي نفساً ولم يقوموا (بتزوير) او تقديم (رشوة) حتى يتم  إعدامهم بهذه الطريقة القذرة والغير مقبولة، والتى توضح حجم الحقد والحسد  الذي يسيطر على نفوس من يقودون حملة تدمير نجوم الأحمر.

 â—‰حتى الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم وعندما يفكر في معاقبة أي لاعب، أول ما  يفكر فيه هي مصلحة اللاعب ومراعاة عدم حرمانه من ممارسة كرة القدم فترة  طويلة من الزمن حتى لا يفقد مصدر رزقه.

 â—‰لذلك نجد ان معظم العقوبات التي تصدر في حق اللاعبين من اتحادات كرة  القدم (المحترمة) تتركز على العقوبات المادية بصورة أكبر من عقوبة الإيقاف  والحرمان من ممارسة كرة القدم.

 â—‰لكن ما يقوم به إتحاد شداد حالياً اشبه (بالتشفي) و اقتناص أي فرصة تلوح امامهم لتدمير المريخ وإضعافه مهما كلف الامر.

 â—‰وبكل أسف نجد ان مخططات الاتحاد العام دائماً ما تجد حظها من التنفيذ  بسبب ضعف مجتمع المريخ ومجالس ادارة النادي المتعاقبة التي تتعامل مع  الاتحاد العام بمثالية غريبة وتقبل كل الاستهداف و الترصد بصدرٍ رحب.

 â—‰مالم يتحرك مجتمع المريخ وبكل قوة ووفق القانون لرفع الظلم عن النادي  سنرى ونتابع المزيد من الاستهداف للزعيم؛ لأن من يحركون خيوط الاستهداف  للنادي يعلمون تمام العلم ان ردة فعل اهل المريخ لن تخرج من وقفة احتجاجية  لا تتجاوز الــ(20 فرداً) في احسن الاحوال، وسرعان ما يعودون ادراجهم بعد  ترديد شعارات لا تُخيف طفل رضيع ناهيك عن ديناصورات تنضح صدورها بالغل  والحسد تجاه النادي الأحمر.

 â—‰نريد هذه المره ان تكون الوقفة الاحتجاجية والاعتصام حديث العالم وليس  السودان فقط، حتى يعلم الجميع حجم معاناة الكرة السودانية التي يجلس على  رئاستها رجل اكل عليه الدهر وشرب ولا يُريد الاقتناع ان عهد العنتريات قد  ولى دون عودة.

 â—‰يجب ان نُسمع صوتنا للعالم بأن إتحاد كرة القدم السوداني (يُعادي) أندية تلعب باسم الوطن ويضع في طريقها المتاريس.

 â—‰يجب علينا تحويل قضية الرباعي لقضية رأي عام حتى يقول القانون كلمته  بعيداً عن اسلوب التشفي وتصفية الحسابات الذي يتعامل به الاتحاد العام مع  القضية والتي يمكن ان يستمر التماطل فيها حتى العام 2024 وفق ما نراه الآن  من تسويف متعمد للقضية.

 â—‰حتى القرارات التي يمكن ان تصدر اليوم او غداً لن نقبل بها إذا ما جاءت  تحمل بين طياتها مزيداً من الاستهداف للنادي، ونمتلك كل أدوات التصعيد التي  كفلها لنا القانون؛ وبحول الله وقوته قادرين على زلزلة الأرض تحت أقدام  قادة الاتحاد العام وإخراج كل الافاعي من اوكارها وقذفها نحو مزبلة  التاريخ.

 â—‰فالمريخ كيان كبيراً غصباً عن كل متطلع ومريض ولن نقبل ان يتلاعب به شرذمة من الأقزام تحاول ان تثبت لنفسها امراً على حساب النادي.

 آخر الكلام

 اخر العلاج الكي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هلال الأُبيِّض يُعلن تعاقده مع "الجنرال" مديراً فنياً

  أعلن مجلس إدارة نادي "هلال الأُبيِّض" عن اكمال اتفاقه مع المدرب "صلاح  محمد آدم"  المعروف بـ"الجنرال" ليقود الدِكة الفنية للفريق "الكردفاني"  خلال الفترة المقبلة.

 وسبق لـ "صلاح" الإشراف علي تدريب فرقة "التبلدي" خلال فترةِِ سابقة؛  ويُعتبر من المدربين أصحاب الخبرات المتراكمة والتجارب الكبيرة  في بطولة  الدوري السوداني الممتاز.

 وبإنضمام"الجنرال"؛ أصبح الإطار الفني لـ"هلال الأُبيِّض" يتكون من "صلاح  ادم" مديراً فنياً و"عمر تنقا" مدرباً عاماً و"عبدالحفيظ" مدرباً للحراس  والدكتور "مصطفي كرم الله" معداً بدنياً ، وبذلك يكتمل عقد الجهاز الفني  للفريق لأول مرة منذ استقالة "المغربي خالد هيدان" مطلع الموسم الحالي.

  ويتأهب الفريق "الكردفاني" لمواجهة "الهلال العاصمي" يوم الجمعة المقبل لحساب الجولة الرابعة من الدوري الممتاز.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء




علم الدين هاشم

$âک†#زول #النعيم #حمد 

مكاسب مواجهة الملوك !

كتبنا من قبل ان اي مباراة يؤديها المريخ في الدوري الممتاز تحقق له العديد من المكاسب الفنية والبدنية وكذلك المعنوية طالما ان تلك المباريات تسبق معاركه المرتقبة ضد كبار اندية القارة السمراء التي تبدأ في فبراير القادم ضمن مجموعته التي سيدشنها بمواجهة الاهلي المصري !
ليس أمام المدرب الفرنسي قوميز فرصة للوقوف علي جاهزية لاعبيه ومدي درجات التفاهم والانسجام بين عناصر تشكيلته سوي خوض مباريات الدوري الممتاز ،، واعتقد ان مباراته ضد اهلي مروي التي حسمها المريخ بهدف البوركيني بانغا أول أمس هي واحدة من بين المواجهات التي خرج منها الجهاز الفني بمجموعة من المكاسب كما صرح بذلك الفرنسي قوميز عقب المباراة وهو يشيد بروح اللاعبين وعزيمتهم القوية حتي تحقق الفوز بالنتيجة وكسب النقاط التي دفعت المريخ للتقدم نحو مركز الصدارة ،،
صحيح ان اداء الفريق لم يعجب الغالببة العظمي ممن تابعوا المواجهة علي شاشة قناة الملاعب ولكن يبقي الفوز بالنتيجة وحصد النقاط من الاهداف التي يسعي لها كل فريق في الدوري ،، فضلا عن ذلك فقد كشف المباراة عن قدرات عدد من الوجوه الجديدة في التشكيلة مثل عزام عادل الذي يستحق المشاركة في المباريات القادمة منذ البداية وإن اي دقيقة يقضيها علي دكة البدلاء فيها ظلم كبير له وللفريق ايضا فقد كان عند حسن ظن الجماهير به وهو يتألق في اداء وظيفته دون خوف أو رهبة كذلك زميله كردمان الذي شاركه نجومية المباراة واصبح في الطريق نحو حجز مركزه كلاعب أساسي في التشكيلة الحمراء ،، ولاننسي ايضا ان المحافظة علي نظافة شباك المريخ أمام الهجمات القليلة لملوك الشامل كانت بفضل ثبات مستوي خط الظهر بقيادة الكابتن أمير كمال وصلاح نمر وعبد الرحمن كرنقو والشبل طبنجة الذي يجب ان لايحمله الجمهور والاعلام خطأ اهدار ضربة الجزاء طالما لازال في بداية الطريق مع الكبار في الدوري الممتاز ،، ايضا كان الحارس منجد النيل كعادته دائما متألقا في الزود عن مرماه .
عموما يجب النظر لمباريات المريخ في الدوري الممتاز عبر اكثر من زاوية بعيدا عن التركيز فقط علي الاداء والنتيجة فهي افضل اعداد حاليا للفريق قبل موعد انطلاق دوري المجموعات بدوري الابطال









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحمد لله...والشكر لله... 



تم زراعة النجيل ومندلة الأرضية... وتجريب نظام الري الآلي الجديد... وتركيب نظام تحلية المياه...

إن شاء الله يكون الرد كاسل في دوري المجموعات جميلا... وانيقا... حلة زاهية... كما كان... كل الشكر التقديرللاخوة المساهمين في هذا العمل الكبير المقدر داخل وخارج السودان... دمتم زخرا... وسندا... لمريخ الشعب... فخر الأفارقة... والعرب...







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شباب المريخ vs شباب الرابطة أمدرمان

الجمعة 15-1-2021
8:00ص
 دار الرياضة أمدرمان

 دوري الشباب بولاية الخرطوم








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب "الأهلي المصري" يرد على تصريحات غوميز

  نشر مدرب الأهلي المصري "بيتسو موسيماني" عبر حسابه على " تويتر" رده على  تصريحات مدرب المريخ "ديديه غوميز" والتي نقلتها مجلة "كيك أوف" الجنوب  افريقية.

 وكان غوميز قد أدْلَى بتصريحات للمجلة قال فيها : "أنا معجب للغاية ببيتسو  موسيماني، وبأداء الأهلي معه، ولديه قائمة قوية جداً بعد انضمام "بانون"  للفريق قادماً من الرجاء المغربي".

 ورصد #سبورتاق رد مدرب "الأهلي  المصري" عبر "تويتر" والذي قال فيه :  "أشكرك؛ أنت أيضاً قدمت أداءً جيداً في البطولة الإفريقية التي تُعتبر  معقدة والنتائج فيها غير متوقعة".

 وأشار "موسيماني" إلى العوامل التي تلعب دوراً في تحديد النتائج قائلاً:  "تطوير القائمة الخاصة بالفريق مفتاح لتحقيق البطولات، لأنك تواجه مشاكل  كبيرة جداً مثل الإجهاد والسفر والغيابات والاصابات واسلوب لعب الفريق  المنافس وطبيعة الملاعب".

 وأوقعت قرعة دوري المجموعات كلاً من: "المريخ" و"الأهلي المصري" في مجموعة واحدة.

 ويتواجه الفريقان في افتتاح مواجهاتهما بالمجموعات أحد يومي 13 - 12 فبراير المقبل بالعاصمة المصرية القاهرة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية 



د. بابكر مهدي الشريف 
شـــــداد ويـــن راح 
× تعلقت بدكتور شداد وصرت معجبا بقوة شخصيته وصدقة ونزاهته، وكنت دائم الدفاع عنه في كل المجالس التي يدور حديثها عن الاتحاد وادارة الكرة ببلادنا، ورغم ان الرجل ينتمي لقبيلة الركابية وقريب الرحم معنا، لم أذهب إليه يوما ولم أسع للتقرب منه، وكان الشيخ شداد قد طبل مني ان أذهب معه له ولكن لم نوفق.
× أذكر في الانتخابات التي خاضها السيد صلاح إدريس ضده وتحداه ، كنت من أنصار البروف وظللت أدافع عنه بقوة ، وصادف يوم الانتخابات يوم منابة تهمنا، ولما كانت الإجراءات مذاعة ، كنت أتابعها باهتمام وأبلغ الحضور بتقدم شداد وأنا فرحان جدا.
× سألني جدنا الخليفة السر عبد الرحمن الفيل، لماذا تقيف بهذه الصورة مع شداد قلت له شداد رجل حقاني وأنا واثق منه، فقال لي صلاح غدري سدا يا هو زول ناس السيد محمد عثمان الميرغني، فرديت له بتعجل وقلت له(...  )، فزعل جدا وقال لي كيف أنت ختمي تقول كده، قلت له شداد ذاته ختمي واتحادي ، ولكنه ظل وقتا طويلا زعلان مني.
× ولم أر شيئا لا أوافق عليه الأخ الحبيب دكتور مزمل مثل نقده الدائم لدكتور شداد، فعندما كانت الصدى تضم عايس وقسم كانوا يكتبون ضد شداد، ورغم صداقتي القوية معهم إلا أني كنت اكتب عكسهم وحتى اليوم.
× ذكرت كل هذا لأبين للناس الذين لم يتابعوا ما مضى، مدى حبي وتقديري لشداد ليس لحب في شخصه أو لقرابة ، ولكنه فقط لأنه كان يرتدي ثوب العدل والحسم والنزاهة والقوة الباطشة لكل عابث ومتلاعب.
×صحيح أن شداد كان يخطئ كثيرا، وكانت له مواقف نختلف معها، ولكنها كانت تقبل الخطأ والصواب، وكانت مكان جدل واجتهاد، وهذا إن حدث فيه اختلاف فلن يحسب لمرتكبه منقصة، لأنه محل فكر واخذ ورد بكل تأكيد ويقين.
× موقف شداد وعدائه السافر لبكري عبد القادر غير منطقي ولا يسنده عقل، فلاعب كرة القدم في كل الدنيا يخطئ ويرتكب من الجرم ما يرتكب، وتتم المعالجة في الإطار التربوي والتوجيهي والقصاص، بعيدا عن التشفي أو العمل الشخصي، لأن المقام مقام عمل عام ، فلا يحق لمسئول الشأن أن يحوله لمعركة خاصة تخص ذاته وكبريائه أبدا أبدا.
× ولكن الأمر الذي حقيقة جعلني أنفض يدي من الدفاع عن شداد في المجالس أو على الورق، هو تعامله مع ملف رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس.
× الرأي عندي هو، أن هذه القضية منذ ظهورها للسطح كانت قضية رأي عام وكانت معروفة أنها ستكون تحت لجان الاتحاد العام، فنسأل لماذا لم يحدد شداد ورفاقه اللجنة التي ينبغي لها النظر؟
× ونسأل لماذا صمت شداد ولجنة أوضاع اللاعبين تستلم الورق والقضية، وتحدد وقت الجلسة تلو الجلسة، ثم يرفضها بعد كل ذلك الجهد ويرفع الأمر للاستئناف.
× والاستئنافات ذاتها تستلم الأوراق بذات طريقة لجنة الأوضاع وتحدد الجلسة بعد الجلسة وتطلب مزيدا من المعلومات من المريخ والهلال، وتسأل شداد عن تفويض اللجنة ويرد بالنفي،ثم تصدر قرارها بأن لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين عير مختصة وتنقض غزلها وتحول القضية للجنة فض النزاعات الغير موجودة بعلمها.
× وبعد كل اللف والدوران واللت والعجن وتوتر الأجواء، يعود شداد ويفوض اللجنة التي رفضها قبلا، فماذا نقول لمثل هذا العبث والغباء والمماطلة وضياع الوقت والجهد بلا سبب، غير الافتراء الأرعن والكبرياء الأعرج.
× خلاصة القول هو، أن هذه القضية أوضحت بجلاء أن السوء الإداري السوداني لا خير فيه، وأن وبائه قد ضرب أكباد شداد وأزاحه عن جادة طريقه الذي تغنينا به كثيرا.
ذهبيــــــــــــــات 
× ما حدث من الاتحاد برئاسة شداد ولجانه تجاه هذه القضية، يؤكد أن الإداريين لا يجلسون بصدق لحل المشكلات بعدالة وأمانة.
× لو جلس شداد وحده وفتش ونوى بحق حل هذه القضية لما وصلت لهذه المرحلة المحرجة.
× نعم أخطا اللاعبون، ومن بعدهم أخطا الناديان، ولكن الاتحاد العام خطأه كان اكبر.
× تماطل الاتحاد وخوفه من الناديين هو الذي جعل كل هذه الفترة تتسرب وتضيع.
× أنا شخصيا لا اهتم بمصير اللاعبين بقدرما اهتم بالعدالة ونجاح الإدارة.
× طالعت الرسالة التي أرسلها تيري وهو يتحدث بإيجابية كبيرة عن نيته للظهور بشكل أفضل هذا الموسم.
× أنا أتعاطف بشدة مع سيف تيري ، لن هذا الفتى عن كان مظلوما أو ظالما، فهو يحتاج للوقوف بجانبه حتى يعبر بسلام ويقدم للنادي والمنتخب.
× المظهر الذي يقدم به تيري هذه الأيام يوضح أنه بدأ الطريق الصحيح.
× تيري لاعب يمتلك كل مقومات اللاعب المهم، بس نقول له اهتم كثيرا بقدراتك ولا تهدرها.
× شداد كان عندي أخر الرجال الصاداقين المخلصين الجادين ولكن.
الذهبيــــة الأخيـــرة
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نسأل، شداد وين راح.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يبدأ ترتيبات "عودة الجماهير" خلال مباريات الأبطال

  تُفيد متابعات #سبورتاق بأن نادي المريخ يتجه لمخاطبة الإتحاد العام  والسلطات المحلية و طباعة 20 ألف تذكرة، لحضور جماهير الفريق خلال مباريات  دور المجموعات بدوري أبطال إفريقيا.

 ويسمح الإتحاد الافريقي "كاف" بدخول 50ظھ من سعة الملاعب التي تستضيف المباريات.

 وتجيء خطوة "المريخ" بعد توصية من المدير الفني الفرنسي "غوميز" الذي يرى ضرورة مساندة الجمهور للفريق خلال المرحلة المقبلة.

 وستكون أولى مباريات الأحمر في دور المجموعات على أرضه نهايات الشهر  المقبل، الأمر الذي يشير إلى إمكانية حضور الجماهير في حال استمرار انخفاض  معدلات الإصابة بفايروس "كورونا" بالخرطوم، بجانب موافقة السلطات الصّحية  على حضور الجمهور في الملاعب.

 الجدير بالذكر هو أن منافس "المريخ" بالمجموعة، فريق "سيمبا" التنزاني؛  تشهد مبارياته حضور 30 الف مشجع خلال المباريات الإفريقية بموافقة السلطات  الصّحية ببلاده.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الكندو:سوداكال ليس رئيسا للمريخ بالقانون
 

 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ قال مساعد  رئيس المريخ وعضو المجلس محمد موسى الكندو انهم في مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ  لم يتسلموا وحتى نهاية فترة المجلس ما يفيد من الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم  بان سوداكال رئيسا للمريخ وقال ان سوداكال لو اتضح انه تم تعيينه ئيسا  فتصبح تلك لجنة تطبيع وبالتالي تدخل الاتحاد وهو امر مرفوض تماما وقال في  تصريحات مثيرة نقلتها الصدي تنشرها كفرووتر ان مجلس المريخ يعمل بوحدة  وتناغم وان سوداكال ليس واحدا منه على الاطلاق ويجدر ذكره ان مجلس المريخ  انتهت فترته ولكن الاتحاد منحه صفة الاشراف على النظام الاساسي والجمعية  العمومية لنادي المريخ عقب اجازة النظام الاساسي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الإصابات تضرب المريخ وتحرمه من الثلاثي



Hisham Abdalsamad 

كشف نجم الطرف الأيسر بالمريخ احمد آدم بيبو انه خضع للعلاج من الإصابة التي تعرض لها خلال مباراة الفريق امام نادي إنيمبا النيجيري .

ومبيناً انه يخضع حالياً للراحة بطلب من طبيب الفريق مؤكداً عودته للتدريبات خلال ثلاثة أيام .

كما أكد طبيب المريخ الدكتور صلاح برسي ان الثنائي عماد الصيني وبكري المدينة يخضعان حاليا للعلاج الطبيعي مؤكداً ان عودتهم للعب التنافسي ستكون خلال “14” يوم من الأن.









*

----------

